# VA -Urgent dog hit by car going untreated



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

This makes me sick: 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15861117?recno=5

Sky came to us after being hit by a car on 2/26. He needs to see a vet to confirm that he is not badly injured. He had lots of bleeding initially and now is limping on his right front leg. Can you help with medical expenses so we can get him checked over and on pain meds? Please, send your donations to us via our Paypal account! Please help Sky!









And they call themselves a humane society?!?!? Sick.
Reminds me of Bink.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

ooo contact Great and see if they can help I'll email. Who does this sort of stuff. I hope GREAT can help. THis is sick.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

....they can't even afford to give him pain meds? I hope that's just a ploy and they're at least treating the pain. He looks so sweet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

I just emld. the Humane Society and asked if they can give Sky some pain meds, and asked how much money they need for him to see the vet and
told them to contact the Golden Ret. Rescues in VA, I sent them the link.

*If any of you are close enough to call them, please do, so we can find out if they can at least give him some pain meds and to tell them to call the Golden ret. Rescue and also ask how much is needed for him *in *donations*-*we can't let what happened to Bink, happen to Sky.*


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I thought fostered dogs/humane society were covered with vet expenses. No matter the situation, I could never in my life let a dog sit in pain. The poor poor poor little guy. I hope this person is telling the truth and using this as a way to get money. I have a really hard time trusting people over the internet, especially on craigslist. Putting money in someones paypal account sounds fishy to me. Sorry if I offened anyone here, this is how I feel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Replies I got*

Seva Grreat answered and said they are "aware" of Sky and then SEVA emld.
and said she THINKS that GRREAT is working with the shelter on SKY

I hope one of these rescues will help him.

If someone in VA wants to call shelter and ask if Sky has help for vet and pain meds and has a rescue to go to, please do.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Mary from GREAT said he is being pulled within the next day by them. He is saved. Thanks everyone for emailing GREAT/rescues.
PC Mom - thanks for posting.

I've asked GREAT to send me his detail once they have him and I'll send some money to them to help once he is pulled. I'll pass the info on as well to anyone interested.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Mary will send the information at the end of the week. Once they have him processed and give him an ID number he will be able to be funded directly.

As soon as I have that I will post.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

SO grreat is getting him in next day for sure?

please update when you hear from them.

Thanks!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank God for Great. This poor guy needs some medical attention and some TLC bad.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Noey
> 
> SO grreat is getting him in next day for sure?
> 
> ...


Mary said they are in the process of pulling him. He won't have an ID until the end of the week, so I'm sure they have to make arrangements and get him to the Rescue, get him checked - so I have to go with that...she is the contact with GREAT that I have. And asked me to email at the end of the week for his ID number so I can give to him directly. I'll ask her to let me know when they have him.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm wondering - they have had him since 2/26 - could his owners be looking for him still? Poor baby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

Can you check on Craigslist, for that part of VA, in lost and found?

So is GRREAT TAKING him for sure?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, I got an email that said GRREAT is getting him.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Noey said:


> Mary from GREAT said he is being pulled within the next day by them. He is saved. Thanks everyone for emailing GREAT/rescues.
> PC Mom - thanks for posting.
> 
> I've asked GREAT to send me his detail once they have him and I'll send some money to them to help once he is pulled. I'll pass the info on as well to anyone interested.


What a sad story! Glad that it will have a happy ending  Thanks to GREAT!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

It is just so sad what some dogs/animals have to endure. It breaks my heart to know the pain they go through before getting help.
Thanks to all that helped Sky.
June


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I was also wondering what part of Virginia.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Mary will send an email when they have him...before they ID him etc.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I had emld. GRREAT and I got an email from Barbara of GRREAT saying they will be getting Sky today or tomorrow.

I told her I was worried that he is in pain and she said Sky is doing better, they gave him a Rimadyl.

God Bless GRREAT!!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Nicole74 said:


> I thought fostered dogs/humane society were covered with vet expenses. No matter the situation, I could never in my life let a dog sit in pain. The poor poor poor little guy. I hope this person is telling the truth and using this as a way to get money. I have a really hard time trusting people over the internet, especially on craigslist. Putting money in someones paypal account sounds fishy to me. Sorry if I offened anyone here, this is how I feel.


I think it's good to worry about these things. I would give to GREAT - not to a place I don't know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nicole74*

Nicole74

I don't think Sky is being fostered and as far as I know Humane Societies, Shelters, rescues depend on donations for vetting, boarding, etc.

*I went to Humane Society site and here is what it says:
http://www.humanecampbell.rescuegroups.com/info/display?PageID=521*


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

He's in Rustburg VA, which is not far from Lynchburg. Interesting, GRREAT has got a lot of Goldens from that area in the past.

Keep us posted on his status when GRREAT gets him, though I'm sure he'll be posted on their site as soon as things are sorted out and they know what his status is.

AnnieVA


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

This is from GRREAT. I could not logon to the website for them today...as soon as I can I will post the address if interested in sending help for Sky.

"We brought Sky in yesterday (his ID # is 10-037, which means the year 2010 and he's the 37th Golden we've brought in so far this year). We got him straight to a vet and thankfully, he has no broken bones! He has quite a few lacerations and a concussion, and he's very sore. He's on some medications to make him more comfortable.

Thank you for thinking of him and of GRREAT."


(http://www.grreat.org)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

Thanks! I am so happy that Sky is with GRREAT now!!

Bless you GRREAT!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

What a great outcome! I've found a few animals that had been hit by cars, and I always just put them in my car and drove straight to the nearest vet. I don't know if I'm lucky, or happened to be near really kind vets, but I always explained, "This is not my animal, I don't know whose it is, or if it is a stray. I found it, and it's clearly injured so I brought it here." I've been asked for a donation once, but never been sent a bill, and the vets have always been happy I've brought in the animals. I will call animal control if I can get the number, but twice they've said it would be a couple of hours until they could get to me, and when there are intestines hanging out I can't watch an animal wait for animal control to arrive. I usually send some sort of gift to the vets for their help - one time I was with my old boss and we offered him 4 free concert tickets to a show of his choice at the local fine arts center, another time I baked cookies and brought that.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok this is the address (below) if your interested in helping out with Sky's care. They don't have a webpage for him yet...but he is with GRREAT. I'll keep chekcing up on him - but it looks like he is safe and sound. Thank goodness for rescues. 

"We brought Sky in yesterday (his ID # is 10-037, which means the year 2010 and he's the 37th Golden we've brought in so far this year). We got him straight to a vet and thankfully, he has no broken bones! He has quite a few lacerations and a concussion, and he's very sore. He's on some medications to make him more comfortable.

Thank you for thinking of him and of GRREAT."


GRREAT
P.O. Box 3069
Falls Church, VA 22043-0069

Attn: Sky ID#10-037 or someplace care for Sky...

http://www.grreat.org


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

Thanks for giving us the link to GRREAT.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky is now with a foster...on the road to a forever home.


"He's doing really well! His foster parents picked him up from the animal hospital on Saturday and he's doing great in their home, getting along with their dogs and cats."


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I've also been keeping up with Sky. They said it was a bumpy start but he is now doing well and should appear for adoption shortly.

So glad he is on the road to a new home thanks GRREAT.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky is now up for adoption! Looks like a forever home is close at hand. : )

http://grreat.org/dogs/


SKY (10-037) was turned into GRREAT after being hit by a car. Luckily he only suffered minor injuries and has completely recovered. He is estimated to be about 2 years old. Sky is a sweet, cuddly, laid back golden mix who loves to be around people and other dogs... and cats! Sky is one of the best dogs I’ve encountered with cats – from my kittens to my older adult cats – he is very well-mannered. Sky does not attempt to get on our furniture or even come up the stairs uninvited. He is housebroken and can go a full workday without having to go out - we offer him the opportunity to go more than that, but he opts to go only twice a day. He does enjoy walks and likes to play with dog toys, and if he can’t find a toy he grabs the sock you left on the floor J. We have occasionally crated Sky, but normally he has the run of the house. Since Sky gets overly excited when let off lead (he thinks it’s fun when you “chase him”) we recommend his forever home have a fenced in yard or a dedicated owner to walk him on lead. Sky is a wonderful dog who just needs someone to rub his belly, scratch his head, and give him lots of love.

Since Sky has an unknown background with children, only families with kids 14 years and older will be considered. This may change if the foster family is able to observe him with younger children in several situations.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

just wanted to post and close out the thread. Sky has been adopted. 


Maybe his forever family will find the forum.


----------

